# Multiple dogs?



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I was asked to cross post this message from a member of IAABC ... "Help your clients with a multiple dog household get started off on the right paw for the new year! Tell them about this easy to read book. "

www.howmanydogs.com

About the book:

Would you like to live in harmony in a house with multiple dogs? It can most easily be obtained when positive reinforcement training techniques are used, along with proper living-space management and good feeding habits. You'll learn how to do all those things in How Many Dogs?! You'll also learn techniques for adding new dogs, group training and exercise, playtime, resolving issues with problem dogs, and all the other things you need to know to guide you through your life with multiple dogs. Throughout the book there are examples of real life experiences of people using these techniques. Whether you live with two dogs, six dogs, ten dogs or more, How Many Dogs?! will help carve calm out of chaos" http://howmanydogs.com/


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave, Thanks I am going to order this book. We were having a problem with My old Lhasa and Yogi (2yrs) all of a sudden after we added Misty. We thought it was because Boo Boo is old and sick. The vet thought it was a top dog thing (our Alpha had died..he was not aggresive..he kept everything running smooth). So we have been dealing with it for months and then two weeks ago Misty suddenly was friendly with the Lhasa (she was frightened of him and would growl and run when he would get close, no one thought anything of this as Boo Boo is blind) and everything shifted. Wow!!! Now everything is sooo calm, they still have a tiff or two about being close to me, there is no fighting anymore. Yogi no longer jumps on Boo Boo. Its night and day!!! The thing is Misty is uber passive.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you Robbie. Yeah this sounds like a very good book ,if you read the credits. And quite often you can pick up some very important tips. I might be tempted to get it too even though I only have one dog. It's always good reading. Money well spent.


----------

